
Finnish drug charity to provide Tor-based harm reduction, DB of dark web drugs - apecat
http://yle.fi/uutiset/drugs_charity_to_provide_support_via_the_dark_web/9052274
======
apecat
I submitted this article from Finland's national public service broadcaster. A
side note:

Finland remains all in on prohibition. Ideas such as harm reduction and
decriminalization are relatively slowly approaching a status where they can be
discussed in serious political contexts.

